# Anyone Riding the Livestrong Challenge - San Jose



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Sunday, July 11th...should be another great event this year!

http://www.livestrong.org/Take-Acti...Series/LIVESTRONG-Challenge-San-Jose/Schedule


----------



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmm, didn't know about that ride. Might be ready for a century by then...


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

not into fundraising $250 plus paying the entry fee

other than the fundraising I'd be all about doing that ride though


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

roscoe said:


> not into fundraising $250 plus paying the entry fee
> 
> other than the fundraising I'd be all about doing that ride though


I think a lot people feel the same way. I'm doing this ride, then the Waves to Wine benefiting MS in September. Both are nice rides, but hitting up friends, family and co-workers twice for the rides can be a bit much.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm all for charity, but I'd rather just have them ask for a higher reg fee rather than grabbing donations, I'm a runner and frequently marathons are over $100, so I think they could probably up the entry fee a bit, get more participants (although less $$$ per participant) 

you're doing a great thing for those causes, hope they get a big turn out and hope you have a blast out there


----------



## SwooshDaddy (May 8, 2009)

I'll be there. I went last year after just a few months of training, and it showed. Tough climbs had almost everyone walking, but I'm hoping for better results this year. 

As for donations, I paid $100 of it myself, then asked my friends and family to give $5 each. Ended up with $390 total. Not too bad.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

roscoe said:


> I'm all for charity, but I'd rather just have them ask for a higher reg fee rather than grabbing donations, I'm a runner and frequently marathons are over $100, so I think they could probably up the entry fee a bit, get more participants (although less $$$ per participant)
> 
> you're doing a great thing for those causes, hope they get a big turn out and hope you have a blast out there


Kinda for this. I think the function of easier money collection for the participant will yield more participants and overall more donation money. 

Not to stray off-topic, but I'm doing the Tour De Cure in Palo Alto. Would gladly pay $75-85 on my own as opposed to ~$150 in donations. Would join this event as well if that were the case. It's not that I don't care for such causes, but having to ask people virtually on the spot to donate when they're not even participating in the event is hard to accept as well as pull off.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

bubbad3 said:


> I'll be there. I went last year after just a few months of training, and it showed. Tough climbs had almost everyone walking, but I'm hoping for better results this year.
> 
> As for donations, I paid $100 of it myself, then asked my friends and family to give $5 each. Ended up with $390 total. Not too bad.


The toughest climb up Metcalf Road at mile 71 of the 100 is tough. I wish the course would have incorporated that climb earlier in the ride. The descent down the backside on San Felipe is one of the my favorite in the area.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I think the LAF and the ADA have the fund-raising down to a fine art. They have many teams that pull in $50k to $100k, and individuals raising many $1000s. I think it would be very hard to raise that kind of money from entry fee alone. Many riders have some personal connection to the cause, and the fund-raising side is a big deal to them.

My wife raised a nice sum of money for the Tour De Cure last year, while I struggled to make the minimum. I'd quite like to do a Livestrong ride, but I'm not really interested in a tour of the south San Jose streets and foothills.


----------



## SwooshDaddy (May 8, 2009)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> The toughest climb up Metcalf Road at mile 71 of the 100 is tough. I wish the course would have incorporated that climb earlier in the ride. The descent down the backside on San Felipe is one of the my favorite in the area.


Heck I didn't even do that distance. I rode the 50 miler, but the 2 climbs they had were still tough. I made it up the first one, but the only people I saw riding up the 2nd climb were a few guys with triples and an MTB.


----------



## SwooshDaddy (May 8, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> I'd quite like to do a Livestrong ride, but I'm not really interested in a tour of the south San Jose streets and foothills.


Yeah, I was surprised by the routing of the ride, as alot of the streets are in rough shape, tons of cars around, and alot of road construction going on all over. The last 5 miles heading into downtown were really bad. But riding for the cause is what brings me back again this year.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> My wife raised a nice sum of money for the Tour De Cure last year, while I struggled to make the minimum. I'd quite like to do a Livestrong ride, but I'm not really interested in a tour of the south San Jose streets and foothills.


Since I'm not doing the Death Ride this year, I had planned to do the Livestrong Challenge. I looked into it and found the course just not interesting enough. Metcalf is about the only interesting hill on it (if they'd somehow included Sierra Rd, I might be persuaded 

Still, I imagine the hoopla surrounding the event would be quite cool, especially back when Lance was riding in it.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

doing Deathride on the same day. too bad it's not a couple of weeks earlier, would be good training for Deathride.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

CoLiKe20 said:


> doing Deathride on the same day. too bad it's not a couple of weeks earlier, would be good training for Deathride.


Training for the Deathride would be climbing Mt. Hamilton, Sierra Road, Henry Coe, Hicks, Montevina and Bohlman all in the same day


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

*Metcalf is brutal for sure*



bubbad3 said:


> Heck I didn't even do that distance. I rode the 50 miler, but the 2 climbs they had were still tough. I made it up the first one, but the only people I saw riding up the 2nd climb were a few guys with triples and an MTB.


in the late '80s, the Budlight Triathlon for San Jose used to go up Metcalf. Mike Pigg did the 25 mile ride averaging 27 mph; unbelievable. The next closest pro was 25 mph.
Imagine--including that climb!


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Did this ride last year and really enjoyed it. One of the best organized events I have participated in with a great vibe. I agree with many of the other posters, that hitting friends and family up frequently is not that appealing. I hit it pretty hard last year, so taking this year off and doing the Death Ride. Although, the Death Ride is Sat and this is Sun, so it is feasible to do both.

The Breakaway rides on the TOC course were also nice events for cancer research, and all they required was an entry fee of $150 or $500 with the option of raising funds.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I recently rode in the Tour De Cure in Napa and had to raise $$ for that but am also signed up for the Livestrong Ride in San Jose. I felt bad asking for money again from people but my Mother passed away last year from cancer so for me it might have a more personal meaning. I am essentially just paying it all myself. I dont particularly want to ride those roads etc either but in this case thats not what its about for me.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

+1 for heading to Markleeville instead....I opted to sign up for the Seattle event instead (next weekend)....ended up generating enough doantions that I can go to the Austin event as well.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Training for the Deathride would be climbing Mt. Hamilton, Sierra Road, Henry Coe, Hicks, Montevina and Bohlman all in the same day


When I think Death Ride training, I remember mudworm doing this ride..






OK, doesn't look like much until you see the elevation profile of the ride:

<IMG src="http://www.mudncrud.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=32860&g2_serialNumber=1">

I like a good climb as much as the next rider, but I don't think I could survive a series of out-n-backs like this! So impressed.


----------



## psychorider (Nov 12, 2009)

I thought most of the route last year was okay for a group ride, but the last 10 miles sure sucked. It was frustrating riding through that area and having to hit red lights every couple of blocks. I haven't checked yet, but hopefully they've made some improvements as I will be on it again this year. The staff and how everything else was organized was incredible though.


----------



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

I just signed up for the 100 mile Livestrong in San Jose. Now, i have to train to make sure that I can ride that much in one day!! I'm just glad that I can help for such a great cause.


----------



## liquidsystm (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if you are able just to ride the route w/o signing up? or is it a closed course for participants only?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

liquidsystm said:


> Does anyone know if you are able just to ride the route w/o signing up? or is it a closed course for participants only?


Like most organized rides it is on public roads, and the roads are mostly not closed to car traffic either. However, deliberately riding the same route on the same day at the same time is a form of "poaching", and generally frowned upon. You should not use the ride's rest stops of course. I'd say it is particularly bad form on a big charity ride like Livestrong where everyone else is raising money for a cause. 

The only open-road ride I know that actually goes to some lengths to stop poachers is the Death Ride where they check your credentials at the Carson/Ebbetts pass junction.


----------



## SwooshDaddy (May 8, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> Like most organized rides it is on public roads, and the roads are mostly not closed to car traffic either. However, deliberately riding the same route on the same day at the same time is a form of "poaching", and generally frowned upon. You should not use the ride's rest stops of course. I'd say it is particularly bad form on a big charity ride like Livestrong where everyone else is raising money for a cause.
> 
> The only open-road ride I know that actually goes to some lengths to stop poachers is the Death Ride where they check your credentials at the Carson/Ebbetts pass junction.



While doing this ride last year, my bib number was on a windbreaker that I took off halfway through my ride. At the next rest stop, someone immediately approached and asked if I was registered for the ride. After showing them my bib number, they helped me take it off my windbreaker and placed it on my back to make sure the rest of my ride went smoothly. 

And I would absolutely agree that it's in bad form to ride without registering for a charity. Don't care what your reason/excuse would be.


----------



## liquidsystm (Jun 18, 2010)

bubbad3 said:


> While doing this ride last year, my bib number was on a windbreaker that I took off halfway through my ride. At the next rest stop, someone immediately approached and asked if I was registered for the ride. After showing them my bib number, they helped me take it off my windbreaker and placed it on my back to make sure the rest of my ride went smoothly.
> 
> And I would absolutely agree that it's in bad form to ride without registering for a charity. Don't care what your reason/excuse would be.


I was asking more about the route, since my buddies are coming from out of town and we were already planning to ride that century loop that is the majority of that course. I just found out about the livestrong rider on this thread, so was wondering if it was closed off. I'm not there to intentionally poach, or to get swag, support, food or whatever they have going on.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

There are many century routes around these parts, and the Livestrong route is hardly the most inspired choice. Also, if I was out riding with some friends for a day, the last thing I would want to do is to be on the same roads as thousands of other random riders.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

liquidsystm said:


> Does anyone know if you are able just to ride the route w/o signing up? or is it a closed course for participants only?


Why would you want to ride it? Until you get into the foothills, it's not that great of a route. There are much better ways they could have gone instead of riding down Hamilton and Saratoga, which are very busy streets. Even better, they could have started it somewhere nice to ride, like downtown Los Gatos. Downtown San Jose isn't exactly ideal for cycling.


----------



## Tranquil_Ape (Jul 6, 2010)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Sunday, July 11th...should be another great event this year!
> 
> http://www.livestrong.org/Take-Acti...Series/LIVESTRONG-Challenge-San-Jose/Schedule



Yea i'll be there, solo though (stupid friends flaking)... only doing the 50 mile option though as i just got back on a bike last month after 20 years of smoking ...quit at the end of march and was feeling good so got an old road bike and started riding... doing 30 - 40 miles now with no problem but still at least 15 to 20 poiunds over weight


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

So my friend has asked me to meet him on the route to ride with him since all his friends flaked out. I was planning on riding sunday anyways so Im up for it. Of coarse I wouldn't be stopping at any support stops and I know its on public roads but what is the etiquette on this? Thanks

Chris


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

its frowned upon for sure.......especially since its for a charity etc. I would not ride on the course that day.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

WaitWienie said:


> So my friend has asked me to meet him on the route to ride with him since all his friends flaked out. I was planning on riding sunday anyways so Im up for it. Of coarse I wouldn't be stopping at any support stops and I know its on public roads but what is the etiquette on this? Thanks
> 
> Chris


I still think you should leave the course to the riders that participated in fund raising for the event. I have ridden hours on end solo without seeing another soul, so your friend will be fine riding with thousands of other people. I saw plenty of other solo riders last year and talked with many of them. 

If you do decide to ride on the course, at least wait until the police escort is done and the pack thins out. Probably about 20 miles into the ride.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

I appreciate the responses. I was going to sign up to ride yesterday. I have no problem with paying the entrance fee of $80 but there is no way I am going to raise $250 before sunday which I think is a bit silly( I think if your able to raise $250 your entrance should be free). So instead of paying to ride I made a $80 donation to my friend I know this doesn't make things right but I am a supporter. I was planning on meeting him before the shannon climb.

Chris


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I am all for people being able to do whatever they want but I am not sure I understand the motivation for you riding in this event. Its not really a great course and there are tons of people who ride alone, I am one. I dunno........I would never ride a course that is part of an organized event on the day of the event simply out of respect for the cause and those who paid. Thats just me..........enjoy the ride either way. Which route are you guys planning on doing? I just bumped myself up to the 65 mile ride from the 50 miler.......its gonna hurt! ;o)


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

My motivation comes from being asked to ride with him. He is not a strong rider at all and other than being in shape, a few spin classes, and riding a mountain bike around he has never been on a road bike which he is borrowing from me. He wants to make the ride for his wife who has been battling cancer for the past 5 years now. I am sure he just wants someone he feels comfortable around to keep him on track and motivate him.(65 mile) I looked at the profile and I wouldn't call it beginer friendly. I am going to go with him to pick up his packet tomorrow and if they will let me register and ride without getting $250 in donations I will do so. Other than that I am not going to not help him after he has asked. I am sorry if people feel I am disrespecting here that is not the intention Im just riding my bike. I could see it being disrespectful if I stopped and took stuff from the support stops but not for just riding my bike. Thanks for your responses 

Chris


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

WaitWienie said:


> My motivation comes from being asked to ride with him.


Can you reuse the registration/donations from the friends that flaked out?


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> Can you reuse the registration/donations from the friends that flaked out?


Thats a good question. Does anyone know if they count the team donations towards all members? They started a team and through 4 people they have raised almost $1600 so I would be 5, which is still over the $250 min. per person. I really can't imagine if I go tomorrow and try to register (which is $80) them telling me I can not ride without donations that would be kinda silly don't you think?

Chris


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Was able to get it all worked out. Ended up paying back the registration to one of the people who were signed up on the team that couldn't make it and rode for them. Had a great time I hope everyone else did as well. I will be doing this again next year for sure so Ill make sure to sign up early  ...

Chris


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

First time for me on this event too and it was a blast! Not because of the route, but because I thought it was well organized and the volunteers were great. Plus, my wife did fantastic up Metcalf! She is a beginner rider and she was only signed up to do the 50 mile ride but i talked her into the 65. She did great and she was glad she did it. I mean the sense of accomplishment is awesome. She told me that all she kept thinking about when climbing was how at any time if it got too difficult she could simply stop and quit. But her mom didn't have that choice when trying to fight cancer. She had no choice in getting the chemo or quitting cancer! That puts it all in perspective!! 

Glad you got to ride to support your buddy Chris!


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Damn Metcalf was hard!!! That thing is freaking steep!! I enjoyed the ride a lot though and will do it every year for as long as I can. My Mother passed away last year from cancer and I ride in her memory. Hopefully next year I will suffer less on Metcalf rd. That thing kicked my butt!
;o)


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Great Job!!! I ended up doing the metcalf climb almost twice no fun!!! lol I had taken my glasses off about a 1/3 of the way up and right when I was about to reach the top I realized they had fallen off my jersey. Pretty much went down to where I remembered taking them off and climbing back up to try and find them... Never did though ohh well. I am glad I went because my friend was almost defeated by the time we got to metcalf and completely defeated once he got to the top I am sure if I had not have been there he would have called it quits if I wasn't riding with him making sure he was eating/drinking and keeping him motivated. Doesn't help that the lowest gear on my bikes is a 39/25 yeah he was hurting...I completely agree with how well organized the ride was. Plenty of rest stops and I was seeing SAG supports everywhere lol. I did see one injury off to the side during the metcalf climb I believe someone had fallen not sure if it was a LIVESTRONG rider though because they were on the decent side either way I know they received support.

Chris

Chris


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

ShaneW said:


> Damn Metcalf was hard!!! That thing is freaking steep!! I enjoyed the ride a lot though and will do it every year for as long as I can. My Mother passed away last year from cancer and I ride in her memory. Hopefully next year I will suffer less on Metcalf rd. That thing kicked my butt!
> ;o)


Great job Shane...who cares if it kicked your butt! The bottom line is you won because you did it! Yeah, it was hard, but we keep coming back for more, huh? I'll be back next year too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Worst part was seeing the 2 Pro riders from Team Livestrong come flying by me chatting to each other like they were going downhill with zero effort! ;o) 

They must have been doing 10-12mph up there......humbling for sure, but kinda awesome at the same time.


----------



## campLo (Jul 24, 2008)

This was the first event for me and my friends/family. We only did the 50 mile ride and going up Silver Creek was pretty bad for most the riders. I took my girlfriend on there a week before so she was so confident going up and made it up without walking. I think my team did pretty good considering this is the first year they have been cycling. 

I started this ride to see how far I could go, but by the end I was really inspired by all the riders. Especially those with the "I ride in memory of..." cards. Reading and talking to those riders made me feel great about the money I've raised and changed what I was riding for.


----------

